# Official Tenzing Outdoors - Introduction



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

94







Tenzing Outdoors.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

On tenzing website it is indicated that Dicks sporting goods is a offocial dealer, ut upon speaking with them they evidently do not carry your packs. Is there anywhere in western pa that I can lay my Hans on a ts 22200. I am considering it vs a eberkestock x1a1 and as they are both pretty expensive I would like to see them first hand. I will be buying one before August but haven't decided which one yet.

Also in your words, why should I chose the tz22200 over the x1a1?


----------



## Tenzing Outdoor (Apr 4, 2012)

Dick's is putting Tenzing in a some of their stores, and we are working on getting the breakdown of the stores that will carry the products and will have them listed on our store locator very soon.

As far as why you should choose Tenzing over Eberlestock, Eberlestock builds great packs, we admire good competition and respect their innovative ideas, and we always work to out do them. We encourage you to watch our videos, use our technology explorer and watch on Facebook, forums and blogs to get reviews from the field. 

We believe we have the newest most innovative hunting pack on the market.

Thanks for the Inquiry!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your packs look amazing. Planning on buying one soon. :welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Tenzing Outdoor (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks again for the welcomes Turokman and other AT members.


----------



## Bloom12 (Jun 20, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## cme.2007 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are the suspension harness removable on the tz 930? Also I am a big man 6'5" 400 lbs are your waist straps big enough for my size. Depending on the company I wear 48 to 50" waist


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

been looking at the tz1200 and the tz1250w wish there was a place i could check these out wanted to make sure there was plenty of room for the treestand hunts and a possible all day sit


----------

